# Dr. Richard Fleming



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe his work has been discussed here. I may have missed it.





__





10Letters.org/Criminal Indictments | Fleming-Method







www.flemingmethod.com





Dr. Richard Fleming, physicist-nuclear cardiologist, issued a warning that experimental covid vaccines are not effective, but could cause Mad Cow disease.

“In the animal model, they develop spongiform and Mad Cow disease,” Fleming said. “We also know 2 weeks afterwards they develop…what causes Alzheimer’s and neurological disorders.”

Fleming warned the effects could take a year and half to show in humans.

Fleming, who in the 1990s discovered inflammation causes cardiovascular disease, said man-made spike proteins in the vaccines also cause inflammation. The Johnson & Johnson vaccine was pulled for its link to blood clots in women.

The vaccines have “no statistically significant benefit,” Fleming said, but cause “inflammation and blood clotting, Lewy bodies [associated with dementia], Mad Cow disease, and nothing to benefit.”


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Dude’s a convicted felon.
For health care fraud.








Doctor Sentenced in Health Care Fraud Scheme







archives.fbi.gov


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Doesn't mean he is wrong about this, but he was debarred for 10 years for fraud.

The different types of vaccines use a different mechanism to work, so do both types cause mad cow disease? 

"no statistically significant benefit" disagrees with all information I have seen, as well as what I have seen in the hospital I work at.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Dude’s a convicted felon.
> For health care fraud.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the same guy?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Is it the same guy?


Yes.








A convicted felon writes a paper on hotly debated diets. What could go wrong?


Pro-tip for journals and publishers: When you decide to publish a paper about a subject — say, diets — that you know will draw a great deal of scrutiny from vocal proponents of alternat…




retractionwatch.com













Richard M. Fleming; Denial of Hearing; Final Debarment Order


The Food and Drug Administration (FDA or the Agency) is denying a request for a hearing submitted by Richard M. Fleming (Fleming) and is issuing an order under the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (FD&C Act) debarring Fleming for 10 years from providing services in any capacity to a...




www.federalregister.gov


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's part of the FDA details of Fleming's ban. Not sure of what he did but how many politicians would we have in the country if we banned all the ones that did any of these listed things?



Section 306(b)(2)(B)(ii)(I) of the FD&C Act (21 U.S.C. 335a(b)(2)(B)(ii)(I)) permits FDA to debar an individual if it finds that the individual: (1) Has been convicted of a felony that involves bribery, payment of illegal gratuities, fraud, perjury, false statement, racketeering, blackmail, extortion, falsification or destruction of records, or interference with, obstruction of an investigation into, or prosecution of, any criminal offense and (2) based on the conviction and other information, the individual has demonstrated a pattern of conduct sufficient to find that there is reason to believe that the person may violate requirements under the FD&C Act relating to drug products. 

Apparently the guy was pretty smart in his field and he is not the only one in the field making the same claims. I hope he is wrong but given how these vaccines were rammed through bypassing normal safety protocols, I simply don't trust them. But I would bet if the claims of this guy and others turn out to be true, no one connected to the vaccines or in government pushing them will be held accountable.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

poppy said:


> held accountable.


Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe everyone is indemnified against any liability.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

poppy said:


> Here's part of the FDA details of Fleming's ban. Not sure of what he did but how many politicians would we have in the country if we banned all the ones that did any of these listed things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read what he actually did? It's all in there.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm not validating his opinion but New Brunswick has something interesting going on that predates the vaccine. 









Sixth death has been linked to mysterious brain syndrome in New Brunswick | Globalnews.ca


Last month, a researcher with the Public Health Agency of Canada suggested a potential cause may be some kind of environmental exposure.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> I'm not validating his opinion but New Brunswick has something interesting going on that predates the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s worrisome.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Before we start attributing a new finding to space aliens, Big Foot or ghosts, we must exhaust all the more mundane possibilities.

One problem in dealing with very rare things is that a clustering of cases in a small geographic or temporal space may occur simply by chance and nothing more..

In this Canadian observation, prion disease (spongiform brain involvement) has apparently been ruled out by CT or MRI studies. Most likely, it's just Alzheimer's Dis and/or some other known dementia clustered in a small region....but further vigilance is called for to see if some environmental factor (contaminated water etc) is involved.

BTW-0 in regards J&J vaccine and blood clots-- The vaccine as apparently a cure for blood clots, if we go by the data--

There have been *6* reported cases among 6 MILLION recipients, but the yearly incidence of blood clots in the general population is *1.5* cases per one THOUSAND people. Those taking the vax are 1000x LESS likely to get a blood clot.

Fauci et al. are once again exercising their bureaucratic cowardice-- PYA above all else is their modus operandi.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Isn't New Brunswick enough like some hollers in West by Goodness that all of those people could be Kin? If not documented kin, per se, possibly all clandestinely sired by the same handsome cookware salesman or man of the cloth? Or could they have all partaken of spirits cooked in the same lead soldered radiator at some point in their youths? Just wondering because localized outbreaks of similar neurological disorders are not that abnormal to me.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

todd_xxxx said:


> Did you read what he actually did? It's all in there.


It appears he skewed some data in a study and made some sort of claim about an imaging procedure he did on a patient but did a different imaging procedure. I don't condone it one bit but IMO it pales to the lies we've been told by our government about COVID and everything else. I suspect he ruffled someone's feathers and ,as usual, a government agency made darn sure he was well punished.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

poppy said:


> It appears he skewed some data in a study and made some sort of claim about an imaging procedure he did on a patient but did a different imaging procedure. I don't condone it one bit but IMO it pales to the lies we've been told by our government about COVID and everything else. I suspect he ruffled someone's feathers and ,as usual, a government agency made darn sure he was well punished.


Maybe he is right and a year or two from now, 200,000,000 people will have mad cow disease. That will be a bummer.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Maybe he is right and a year or two from now, 200,000,000 people will have mad cow disease. That will be a bummer.


Would actually be pretty awesome considering who is taking it and who is not.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> Would actually be pretty awesome considering who is taking it and who is not.


No it wouldn't. Both Mom and Pop got vaccinated. My son wants to be vaccinated. I will have my hands full taking care of them.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> No it wouldn't. Both Mom and Pop got vaccinated. My son wants to be vaccinated. I will have my hands full taking care of them.


And you're happy about that?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> And you're happy about that?



No, I'm not happy about that. Why are you asking?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> No it wouldn't. Both Mom and Pop got vaccinated. My son wants to be vaccinated. I will have my hands full taking care of them.


What was that a reply to?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> What was that a reply to?


Do you have barnbilder on "ignore"? It was a reply to his post.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> Do you have barnbilder on "ignore"? It was a reply to his post.


I do, sorry. Now it makes sense.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

It's funny because as soon as I read that he had a different idea than the narrative I KNEW someone would brush him off as a quack.

I was wrong, he was brushed off as a felon.

Thank goodness we have people in charge who can protect us from ideas different than the narrative. Thank GOODNESS.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> I do, sorry. Now it makes sense.


There is no way I would be happy if Mom and Pop came down with anything bad because of the vaccine. Mom didn't want it but Pop's daughter who is convinced the vaccine will save us all, scheduled the appointment. Mom was sick with what may have been covid when she got the shot. She spent over a month with several covid symptoms, including off and on fever and muscle aches. She still gets tired more quickly than usual. But 3 days after the second shot she felt great and other than tiring easily she has been feeling pretty good.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> There is no way I would be happy if Mom and Pop came down with anything bad because of the vaccine. Mom didn't want it but Pop's daughter who is convinced the vaccine will save us all, scheduled the appointment. Mom was sick with what may have been covid when she got the shot. She spent over a month with several covid symptoms, including off and on fever and muscle aches. She still gets tired more quickly than usual. But 3 days after the second shot she felt great and other than tiring easily she has been feeling pretty good.


Of course you wouldn't.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> It's funny because as soon as I read that he had a different idea than the narrative I KNEW someone would brush him off as a quack.
> 
> I was wrong, he was brushed off as a felon.
> 
> Thank goodness we have people in charge who can protect us from ideas different than the narrative. Thank GOODNESS.


I do feel like dissent has an expiration date, but I can't quite bring it into focus


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> It's funny because as soon as I read that he had a different idea than the narrative I KNEW someone would brush him off as a quack.
> 
> I was wrong, he was brushed off as a felon.
> 
> Thank goodness we have people in charge who can protect us from ideas different than the narrative. Thank GOODNESS.


He wasn't "brushed off as a felon". He is a felon. He admitted to falsifying medical records, no one "in charge" set him up.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> There is no way I would be happy if Mom and Pop came down with anything bad because of the vaccine. Mom didn't want it but Pop's daughter who is convinced the vaccine will save us all, scheduled the appointment. Mom was sick with what may have been covid when she got the shot. She spent over a month with several covid symptoms, including off and on fever and muscle aches. She still gets tired more quickly than usual. But 3 days after the second shot she felt great and other than tiring easily she has been feeling pretty good.



I am sorry to hear it was such a tough go for a while but I am glad to hear she is feeling pretty good. You will not be alone in the group of people who have to take care of people if they _potentially_ (we don't know yet) get sick from the jab heard round the world.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

todd_xxxx said:


> He wasn't "brushed off as a felon". He is a felon. He admitted to falsifying medical records, no one "in charge" set him up.



I didn't say anyone set him up.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> I do feel like dissent has an expiration date, but I can't quite bring it into focus


dissent has an expiration date ?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I didn't say anyone set him up.


No, you insinuated it was a false narrative put out by people in charge to discredit him.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> dissent has an expiration date ?


Cancel culture and the Cabal indicates it does


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

todd_xxxx said:


> No, you insinuated it was a false narrative put out by people in charge to discredit him.


Yes, I am saying that people who have different ideas often seem to get into "trouble."


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Cancel culture and the Cabal indicates it does



As in, no one can disagree ? 
Lovely


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> Isn't New Brunswick enough like some hollers in West by Goodness that all of those people could be Kin? If not documented kin, per se, possibly all clandestinely sired by the same handsome cookware salesman or man of the cloth? Or could they have all partaken of spirits cooked in the same lead soldered radiator at some point in their youths? Just wondering because localized outbreaks of similar neurological disorders are not that abnormal to me.


Scientists seem to believe that it's something new and possibly a prion issue but there is no indication that NB has a great deal of line breeding.

My ex brother in law in Alberta passed away recently and was also initially diagnosed with vCJD. It was swift and ugly with scientists looking into his death as well so it may not be as regionalized as originally thought.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm sorry about your ex-brother-in-law.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Yes, I am saying that people who have different ideas often seem to get into "trouble."


Well, criminals do tend to do that.
And charlatans and kooks tend to be discredited. 
Sounds like you think it’s a conspiracy.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

todd_xxxx said:


> Maybe he is right and a year or two from now, 200,000,000 people will have mad cow disease. That will be a bummer.


I sincerely hope he is wrong but we've seen lots of drugs and vaccines that caused problems down the road. Hopefully these will be okay.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> No it wouldn't. Both Mom and Pop got vaccinated. My son wants to be vaccinated. I will have my hands full taking care of them.


I'm sorry that you don't care any more about your family members than to let them be guinea pigs for Big Pharma, who are shielded from liability should your loved ones die, contract mad cow, or turn into something unnatural.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

todd_xxxx said:


> I do, sorry. Now it makes sense.


Smart move. Trolls should be ignored.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well, criminals do tend to do that.
> And charlatans and kooks tend to be discredited.
> Sounds like you think it’s a conspiracy.


I think the theme I have seen play out over the nine billion years of my atomic existence is that people in positions of power and authority tend to have a high likelihood of being crooks and charlatans. And if you aren't part of the in crowd of crooks and charlatans, you are way more likely to get called out on it.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

barnbilder said:


> I'm sorry that you don't care any more about your family members than to let them be guinea pigs for Big Pharma, who are shielded from liability should your loved ones die, contract mad cow, or turn into something unnatural.



What is this "let them"? Since when do we have a choice what family members choose medically?
Should we warn them? Ya, that goes over well when people have their own beliefs. Many of which are handed to them, but still, in my experience no one wants to hear why they might consider waiting on a jab.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> I'm sorry that you don't care any more about your family members than to let them be guinea pigs for Big Pharma, who are shielded from liability should your loved ones die, contract mad cow, or turn into something unnatural.


I'm sorry that you feel you need to be a jerk about choices that other people, who are adults and not under my control, make.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> I'm sorry that you don't care any more about your family members than to let them be guinea pigs for Big Pharma, who are shielded from liability should your loved ones die, contract mad cow, or turn into something unnatural.


Do you have examples of people turning into something unnatural or contracting mad cow disease? I did offer an example of a cluster who is being affected by something similar that predates the vaccinations by quite a bit, which seems to suggest that there are many risks in life. 

I'm neither pro or con the vaccination but stand firmly on the position that each one of us should be free to make the decision that we feel is best for us, free from pressure and insults.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Many of which are handed to them, but still, in my experience no one wants to hear why they might consider waiting on a jab.


Probably not when almost all scientists and doctors who specialize in this field are recommending them and all the vaccine deniers have is a few quacks, charlatans and conspiracy theorists and those who choose to believe them.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> Would actually be pretty awesome considering who is taking it and who is not.


I enjoy gallows humor, sarcasm.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

todd_xxxx said:


> He wasn't "brushed off as a felon". He is a felon. He admitted to falsifying medical records, no one "in charge" set him up.



Ever dealt with the Feds? They will tell you they will file multiple charges against you that could land you in prison for decades but if you will plead guilty to these 2 charges they will forget about the others. They do it all the time for all kinds of crimes. Wouldn't you plead guilty under that pressure? Not saying the guy did nothing wrong but I don't trust the feds.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

poppy said:


> Ever dealt with the Feds? They will tell you they will file multiple charges against you that could land you in prison for decades but if you will plead guilty to these 2 charges they will forget about the others. They do it all the time for all kinds of crimes. Wouldn't you plead guilty under that pressure? Not saying the guy did nothing wrong but I don't trust the feds.


Except it wasn’t just the feds. It was state boards of medical examiners who went after him too.
At some point you just have to wonder if you’re comfortable taking medical advice from a guy like this:








Now Trending! Stage 32 Introduce Yourself Lounge: Actor, Singer and also a Physicist, Physician, Lawyer and Prior Intelligence.


Join over 100,000 discussions trending NOW in our Stage 32 Lounge! Stage 32 is the FREE online platform dedicated to connecting & educating film, TV & theater creatives.




www.stage32.com




or decide maybe that his “oppressors“ have an actual point. 
seems like there are enough non- felon doctors and scientists out there to listen to without having to make do with this shady character. 
but hey...he sings and dances too!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wr said:


> I'm neither pro or con the vaccination but stand firmly on the position that each one of us should be free to make the decision that we feel is best for us, free from pressure and insults.


This is the best post I have read about the vaccine since the vaccine came out.


While I am currently against getting the vaccine myself, I am not going to ridicule or stand in the way of someone who feels the vaccine is in their best interest. It is a personal medical choice.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> Probably not when almost all scientists and doctors who specialize in this field are recommending them and all the vaccine deniers have is a few quacks, charlatans and conspiracy theorists and those who choose to believe them.


Thank you for sharing your opinion. 

My experience is with people not wanting to hear new information that contradicts what the television tells them. Even if it is common sense information. They have an allegiance to the gods on tv. 

My experience has been that people are so caught up in fear that they are willing to do whatever the television tells them. They believe that these "experts and scientists" care about them, not about making $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Thank you for sharing your opinion.
> 
> My experience is with people not wanting to hear new information that contradicts what the television tells them. Even if it is common sense information. They have an allegiance to the gods on tv.
> 
> My experience has been that people are so caught up in fear that they are willing to do whatever the television tells them. They believe that these "experts and scientists" care about them, not about making $$$$$$$$$$$


Its a bit presumptuous to assume that people who get advice from doctors on TV are so caught up in fear that they aren’t also reading and talking to experts.
Is it better to get your information from a computer or device screen than the TV?
id love to know what quack or charlatan is not making money from their “common sense advice”.
Though if you’re talking about someone like Dr. Oz, I’d have to agree with you.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> Its a bit presumptuous to assume that people who get advice from doctors on TV are so caught up in fear that they aren’t also reading and talking to experts.
> Is it better to get your information from a computer or device screen than the TV?
> id love to know what quack or charlatan is not making money from their “common sense advice”.
> Though if you’re talking about someone like Dr. Oz, I’d have to agree with you.


You are calling me presumptuous ? Why do you have to be so mean?
I am not interested in debating my experiences with you. 

It's clear we have different views. You've stated on this forum that you think arguing is fun.

I don't. good day.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> You are calling me presumptuous ? Why do you have to be so mean?
> I am not interested in debating my experiences with you.
> 
> It's clear we have different views. You've stated on this forum that you think arguing is fun.
> ...


Oh calm down. 
Calling someone’s behavior presumptuous isnt mean at all.
But presuming people are stupid because you think they get their information from the TV kind of is.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Thank you for sharing your opinion.
> 
> My experience is with people not wanting to hear new information that contradicts what the television tells them. Even if it is common sense information. They have an allegiance to the gods on tv.
> 
> My experience has been that people are so caught up in fear that they are willing to do whatever the television tells them. They believe that these "experts and scientists" care about them, not about making $$$$$$$$$$$


In my opinion, there is a difference between asking someone to take the time to consider an article offering a different viewpoint and trying to force someone to change their opinion by insulting them.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> This is the best post I have read about the vaccine since the vaccine came out.
> 
> 
> While I am currently against getting the vaccine myself, I am not going to ridicule or stand in the way of someone who feels the vaccine is in their best interest. It is a personal medical choice.


At this point I’m not rushing to jump queue to get a vaccine because my county has 2 active cases so I’d rather see vaccines used for critical workers.

If the situation were to change, I would very likely reconsider my position.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

wr said:


> In my opinion, there is a difference between asking someone to take the time to consider an article offering a different viewpoint and trying to force someone to change their opinion by insulting them.


I agree with you, of course there is a difference - where does insulting people to have them change their opinion come into this? 


I shared a bit about my experience and got told that the information I was sharing came from "a few quacks, charlatans and conspiracy theorists". (even though I didn't share what information I was sharing or how I was sharing it)

and then when I explained more about my experience with people in my life, off the computer, and the reality of their allegiance to what "authorities" on television say as opposed to being open to new information - I was called presumptuous, ((which ironically was presumptuous in it's own right because it assumed I didn't know the people I was speaking about very well and know where they got their information)) 
- all of this unnecessary and just an attack on my original statement - which was to question @barnbuilder how exactly we avoid letting loved ones be guinea pigs for big Pharma. 
Which has not been answered, coincidentally. 

is this the insulting you're speaking of?
the insults towards my own experience with attempting to share information ? 



Let's be clear here:

This was my original post about this:


wdcutrsdaughter said:


> What is this "let them"? Since when do we have a choice what family members choose medically?
> Should we warn them? Ya, that goes over well when people have their own beliefs. Many of which are handed to them, but still, in my experience no one wants to hear why they might consider waiting on a jab.


in response to this



barnbilder said:


> I'm sorry that you don't care any more about your family members than to *let them be guinea pigs for Big Pharma*, who are shielded from liability should your loved ones die, contract mad cow, or turn into something unnatural.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I agree with you, of course there is a difference - where does insulting people to have them change their opinion come into this?
> 
> 
> I shared a bit about my experience and got told that the information I was sharing came from "a few quacks, charlatans and conspiracy theorists". (even though I didn't share what information I was sharing or how I was sharing it)
> ...


My experience is with people not wanting to hear new information that contradicts what the television tells them. Even if it is common sense information. *They have an allegiance to the gods on tv.*

My experience has been that *people are so caught up in fear that they are willing to do whatever the television tells them*. They believe that these "experts and scientists" care about them, not about making $$$$$$$$$$$ 

I bolded a couple generalizations that are pretty insulting when you assume that people lack intelligence to do a bit of research or consult with their own physician. 

I've been pretty consistent in my opinion that people should not be pressured to make decisions either way on the vaccine and see no reason why anyone feels compelled to tell them what they should or shouldn't do. 

My body, my choice extends way beyond the age old abortion debate.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I shared a bit about my experience and got told that the information I was sharing came from "a few quacks, charlatans and conspiracy theorists". (even though I didn't share what information I was sharing or how I was sharing it)


I never said this about you. Read it again. I said:
“Probably not when almost all scientists and doctors who specialize in this field are recommending them and all the *vaccine deniers *have is a few quacks, charlatans and conspiracy theorists and *those who choose to believe them*.”

Thats about as insulting as what you said since you were implying that people who are pro-vaccines are too stupid to get any info other than on the tv.

if you can’t take it, don’t dish it out.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

If you didn't say it about me why did you quote me?
I am not dishing anything out. I asked another member a question and you jumped on me. 
I never said people who are pro vaccine are stupid. 

They are not generalizations, assumptions or presumptions when they are reality of a particular situation. 

I agree that people should have the freedom to make their own choice, I never said otherwise.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> If you didn't say it about me why did you quote me?
> I am not dishing anything out. I asked another member a question and you jumped on me.
> I never said people who are pro vaccine are stupid.
> 
> ...


Because you asked a question and I was answering you? I didn’t say anything about you personally. if you identify with anti-vaxxers that’s on you. 
For goodness sake, how many times do people Here talk about democrats and liberals? If I called them all out for being “mean” to me because i decided to take it personally Id be whining all the time. But I don’t. 
maybe you’d be better off putting me on ignore since you tend to take things about anti-vaxxers very personally.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> if you identify with anti-vaxxers that’s on you.


People who are anti-covid vax are not necessarily anti-everything else vax, and vice-versa. I got my flu shot, my t-dap is current, yet I do not want the covid shot. My son, who will NOT get a flu shot and does not have an up to date status on his t-dap, really wants the covid vax. Each one of us has to decide if the benefits outweigh the risks. I am not pushing anyone one way or another. I feel that is a personal choice made by each individual.

I like reading the facts about the vaccine, good or bad. Information that is presented helps those who are undecided, make a better informed decision.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> People who are anti-covid vax are not necessarily anti-everything else vax, and vice-versa. I got my flu shot, my t-dap is current, yet I do not want the covid shot. My son, who will NOT get a flu shot and does not have an up to date status on his t-dap, really wants the covid vax. Each one of us has to decide if the benefits outweigh the risks. I am not pushing anyone one way or another. I feel that is a personal choice made by each individual.
> 
> I like reading the facts about the vaccine, good or bad. Information that is presented helps those who are undecided, make a better informed decision.


I was referring to anti-vaxxers, not people who are ambivalent about the Covid vaccine.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> I'm sorry that you don't care any more about your family members than to let them be guinea pigs for Big Pharma, who are shielded from liability should your loved ones die, contract mad cow, or turn into something unnatural.


Don't take this the wrong way, but that's a d!ck statement.

After further thought, take it as it's meant.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> Because you asked a question and I was answering you? I didn’t say anything about you personally. if you identify with anti-vaxxers that’s on you.
> For goodness sake, how many times do people Here talk about democrats and liberals? If I called them all out for being “mean” to me because i decided to take it personally Id be whining all the time. But I don’t.
> maybe you’d be better off putting me on ignore since you tend to take things about anti-vaxxers very personally.



You were not answering my question, anyone can see that.

Suggesting I ignore you is an excellent idea.


----------

